# Hey Northern Virginia riders!



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Where's the connection between the 4 mile run path at Glebe Road, just south of 395 in Shirlington, and the start of the W&OD, just across 395, off Shirlington Blvd?

Just moved to Arlington, a :30 shot off W&OD. Searching out how to get to the river from the end of the W&OD has proven to be harder to find than the northwest passage. I finally attacked it from the river, coming down the path along the river from Rosslyn, a treachrous route with boardwalks and really narrow tunnels sandwiched in with relatively high speed roads, and going west from the airport, along a water inlet appropriately full of ducks. I had to skirt up north on Glebe Road and loop back down on Shirlington. Isn't there a more direct, off-road cut-through?


----------



## envirocrat (Jul 20, 2008)

The connection is a bit confusing, I couldnt find it my first time either.

If you're coming from the river/airport on 4 mile run, once the path ends at a stop light, make a left and go up the hill (curving left) to the next stop light. Make a right and follow this road as it goes by a school/day care facility and a few condo buildings and apartment complexes. The road will start to curve left at it goes uphill and you will come to a 4 way intersection. Go right (towards 395) and take the pedestrian bridge over 395 and into shirlington. Take a right immediately off of the bridge and then your first right and you'll essentially be at the start of the W&OD.

I'm sorry, I don't know the street names off hand, however, here's a GPS map where I took that route and you should be able to see the street names.

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip.aspx?tripId=319231


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Outstanding! Thanks.*

So there is no straight cut through. You have to loop north, as I did, or south, as you show.

Funny thing is, on the third or fourth attempt from the west, I actually did loop back towards the W&OD entry point almost exactly as your map shows, left into that neighborhood off S Glebe, and across the long bridge into Shirlington. I was two blocks away from W&OD but, thinking I was going north instead of west, headed left on S. Quincy, and spent the next what seemed like an hour, going the wrong direction on Walter Reed Dr., Beauregard, and King St. I even asked a few pedestrians, and they couldn't tell me which direction was north! Finally, a guy walking his dog up on the hill south of Shirlington, directed me there, and Lo!, there was that little circle marking the start of the W&OD!

Whew. Many thanks for the excellent map! A mystery since July, solved.

Very impressed with your technology at hand. Are you using Garmin? At an average speed of 16 mph, that's booking! I know your route, having done those road portions by car. Military Road has some really long, no doubt painful climbs. I live right off Westover Park, where Custis breaks off from W&OD. Now looking forward to going south on the Mt. Vernon trail. That used to be one of my favorite Sunday afternoon jaunts when I lived in DC.


----------



## envirocrat (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually, its an application called "allsport GPS" that can be used on any GPS enabled phone. I have a blackberry, and they have a promotion currently that provides the application free for a year. Normally, I think it is 5.99/month.

Military road and the neighborhoods surrounding it is a great place to do a hill workout. In the spring/summer Conte's bike shop of arlington has a "hill ride" that does the route every tuesday.

Once you get passed Old Town, the Mt. Vernon trail can be nice as there are fewer people.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Thanks again.*

Sorry for the delayed response. I'll check out that GPS program you mention. Look forward to the warmer weather (when I'm in better shape!) to check out that Conte's ride, too. I hate some of these long hills around here, but, as they say, "Suffering makes you stronger!"

Happy New Year.


----------



## pete5609 (Dec 17, 2008)

Arlington is building a connector trail along Four Mile Run that will go underneath I-395 and Glebe Road so it will be nice and easy to get down to the river from Shirlington. Supposed to be open this spring.


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Connector trail is open*



pete5609 said:


> Arlington is building a connector trail along Four Mile Run that will go underneath I-395 and Glebe Road so it will be nice and easy to get down to the river from Shirlington. Supposed to be open this spring.


Connector trail is now open... rode it yesterday.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Thanks.*



dodger150 said:


> Connector trail is now open... rode it yesterday.


Almost did a clockwise loop onto that trail last week, but wimped out on account of ice slides. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

dodger150 said:


> Connector trail is now open... rode it yesterday.


It's not completed?


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

bas said:


> It's not completed?


The day I rode through, some of the guard rails were still temporary, and the last few yards was still unpaved. It also looked like they were still working on a path closer to the river. Not sure if that will be the ultimate bike route, or a walking path. 

Yes, there is still work to be done, but you could ride through from Shirlington (under the highway) and connect to the existing path from Glebe Rd to the Patomac...


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

pete5609 said:


> Arlington is building a connector trail along Four Mile Run that will go underneath I-395 and Glebe Road so it will be nice and easy to get down to the river from Shirlington. Supposed to be open this spring.


And it will now be officially open:

Arlington is holding the official ribbon-cutting for W&OD underpass under Shirley Highway at Shirlington on Saturday morning.

Arlington County is sponsoring a bike ride from Courthouse Plaza that will start at 8:30 am. You are invited to come and celebrate this historic occasion marking the completion of the most significant link in Arlington's trail system in many years.

Courthouse Plaza is at 2100 Clarendon Blvd.
(map)

The ride will leave promptly at 8:30, since we need to get to the ceremony on time. The route is N. Veitch St. to the Custis Trail, out to the W&OD Trail and down the W&OD to the new underpass at Shirlington Road. The ride will be less than 10 miles, almost all on trails. Please wear a helmet.

Below is the County's press release on the event. Please pass this message on to some of your cycling friends.

Hope to see you there!

Randy Swart, Chairman
Arlington County Bicycle Advisory Committee
[email protected]

===========================================

Arlington Enhances Scenic Four Mile Run Trail with New Extension


Ribbon-cutting ceremony to celebrate safety and aesthetic improvements

ARLINGTON, Va. * On Saturday, May 30, at 10:00 a.m., Congressman Jim Moran, Arlington County and the City of Alexandria will celebrate the completion and opening of the multi-use trail linking the popular Washington & Old Dominion Trail and Four Mile Run Trail located at South 27th Road and South Four Mile Run Drive.

The new trail eliminated nearly a mile of on-street riding and difficult road crossings and offers pedestrians and bicyclists a safer, more direct path along the Four Mile Run stream. The project brings new landscaping to the stream bank and a sanitary sewer main that increases capacity and helps prevent back-ups.

WHAT: Congressman Jim Moran, Arlington County Board Members and Alexandria City Council Members will commemorate the completion of the new extension linking the Washington & Old Dominion and Four Mile Run Trails.

The Arlington County Bicycle Advisory Committee will host an informal ride to the ribbon-cutting starting at Courthouse Plaza 2100 Clarendon Blvd. All are welcome to join.

WHO: Congressman Jim Moran, U.S. House of Representatives
Barbara Favola, Arlington County Board Chairman
Jay Fisette, Arlington County Board Member
William D. Euille, City of Alexandria Mayor

WHEN: Saturday, May 30, 2009
8:30 a.m. * Bike ride from Courthouse Plaza
10:00 a.m. * Ribbon-Cutting ceremony

WHERE: New Four Mile Run Trail Connection (outdoors)
South 27th Road and South Four Mile Run Drive
Arlington, Virginia

The event is accessible via bike from the existing Four Mile Run and Washington & Old Dominion Trails, as well as by Metrobus 10B, 23AC, 25PR.

The event can also be reached by motor vehicle via South Four Mile Run Drive from the intersection of South Glebe and West Glebe Roads. Parking is limited

Visit www.bikearlington.com for a more information about Arlington’s bicycle-friendly community, including bike maps, commuting by bicycle, and safety tips.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I and tons of other people have been sneaking around the orange cones for a few months now. It really took them a long time to finish this thing off. It's nice to see it "officially" open up finally!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

JimF22003 said:


> I and tons of other people have been sneaking around the orange cones for a few months now. It really took them a long time to finish this thing off. It's nice to see it "officially" open up finally!



Those gates were WAY too tight before.

The dug out the posts.but I haven't been back to check it out since.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Just hit it today.*

Now it's like a bike interstate expressway. Awesome. Lots of people were using it this afternoon, too. More than I've seen before when negotiating this patch of bikeway. Seems like a confirmation of "build it and they will come."

Did you hear that Senator Cantor?


----------

